# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Jerry Cooley, MD | 6,617 FU Grafts| 59 Year Old Man | 2 Sessions

## Jerry Cooley, MD

59 year old man with type V hair loss.  He was started on finasteride and on 05/17/07 he had 4, 060 FU grafts to the frontal half.  On 10/31/07, he had 2, 557 FU grafts to the entire area, including the temples and crown.  Although he has very fine hair, he also has excellent density and high number of 3 and 4 hair grafts, which can sometimes be interpreted as two follicular units.  For a patient with a fine hair, we generally keep these together as one graft.  For the patient with coarse hair, especially when doing the hairline, we may create two grafts (i.e. 1 and 2 hair grafts) instead.  

His hair counts were as follows

        grafts    hairs
1s    949        949
2s   3065       6130
3s   2020       6060
4s     583       2332

#    6, 617    15,471

----------


## TeeJay73

Dr. Cooley!  This guy looks incredible.  I love this site and the fact that IAHRS surgeons are sharing pictures.  It gives us so much hope and calibrates our expectations to what can be achieved realistically, given one's particular variables (balding pattern, goals, etc.).  

I had a question.  One thing I have read a few times is "donor density".  Does this mean that every patient has a different number of grafts that can be harvested? Or, does every person have roughly the same number of grafts that can be harvested? Is there an average perhaps?

Thanks a ton and nice job in making this guy look like a rock star! :-)

TeeJay

----------


## M Law

> Dr. Cooley!  This guy looks incredible.  I love this site and the fact that IAHRS surgeons are sharing pictures.  It gives us so much hope and calibrates our expectations to what can be achieved realistically, given one's particular variables (balding pattern, goals, etc.).  
> 
> I had a question.  One thing I have read a few times is "donor density".  Does this mean that every patient has a different number of grafts that can be harvested? Or, does every person have roughly the same number of grafts that can be harvested? Is there an average perhaps?
> 
> Thanks a ton and nice job in making this guy look like a rock star! :-)
> 
> TeeJay


 I love this! Does not have that mechanical look like some that I see online. Very natural and works well with this guys age.

----------


## Spex

Awesome Doc :Cool:

----------


## Jerry Cooley, MD

_I had a question. One thing I have read a few times is "donor density". Does this mean that every patient has a different number of grafts that can be harvested? Or, does every person have roughly the same number of grafts that can be harvested? Is there an average perhaps?_

Thanks for the feedback.  Yes, every patient has a different number of grafts that can be harvested.  The results achieved will not only depend on the surgeons skills but will also depend on the 1) the number of grafts (and #of 1,2,3, 4 hair grafts) as well as 2) the hair characteristics (e.g. fine vs coarse, straight vs curly).  One of the aims of the consultation process is to give the patient an understanding of what they can expect.

Dr Cooley

----------


## J_B_Davis

> _I had a question. One thing I have read a few times is "donor density". Does this mean that every patient has a different number of grafts that can be harvested? Or, does every person have roughly the same number of grafts that can be harvested? Is there an average perhaps?_
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.  Yes, every patient has a different number of grafts that can be harvested.  The results achieved will not only depend on the surgeons skills but will also depend on the 1) the number of grafts (and #of 1,2,3, 4 hair grafts) as well as 2) the hair characteristics (e.g. fine vs coarse, straight vs curly).  One of the aims of the consultation process is to give the patient an understanding of what they can expect.
> 
> Dr Cooley


 I like this approach. Knowing what to expect takes away some of the trepidation. My biggest concern is the donor scar.  This man looks excellent!

----------

